# Majuscules dans les titres d'œuvre



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,
Je suis en train de mettre mes livres dans une base de données et mes souvenirs (lointains) m´indiquent que l´on doit mettre une majuscule à un substantif quand il suit un article determiné (celui-ci étant le premier mot du titre).
Ex. Les Misérables
Malheureusement toutes les maisons d´éditions ne respectent pas cette règle.
Voici la question: la règle a-t-elle changé?, mes souvenirs me trompent-ils?
Comme je vis en Espagne, quelqu´un pourrait-il me dire comment font les bibliothèques en France?
Je vous remercie d´avance pour vos opinions et vos conseils
Au revoir

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour,
En effet, c'est cette règle qui me semble la plus appliquée. Je pense que vous devriez faire quelques recherches sur les sites internet des grandes maisons d'édition françaises (que je ne citerai point ici pour ne pas enfreindre les règles sur la publicité... ).


----------



## xav

(le plus appliquée)

Je vous proposerais bien, pour ma part, de rédiger comme l'éditeur l'a fait lui-même : c'est en général
- en connaissance de cause
- et après mûre réflexion 
qu'il a décidé de ne pas suivre la règle...

De toute manière, l'informatique saura bien retrouver le titre, avec ou sans majuscule, c'est cela le plus important.


----------



## Mammouth

Bonjour,
Ma mère est bibliothécaire, et tous les titres sur les fiches sont écrit avec une majuscule sur le premier mot qui suit l'éventuel article (et non le premier substantif). Le fait que cette règle ne soit pas toujours (et de moins en moins) respéctée est du je pense à des motifs essentiellement esthétiques. (c'est l'éditeur qui impose cela la plupart du temps, non l'auteur. Souvent même c'est l'éditeur qui choisi le titre...)

Cela fait parti des choses qui, comme le subjonctif, les majuscules, les accents... auront disparu dans 50 ans...


----------



## UrsaeMinoris

Bonsoir,

Si un titre commence par "le", "la", "les" : on utilisera la majuscule jusqu'au premier nom.
Si le titre commence par "un", on suivra tout de suite en minuscule.

Ex.:  _Le Petit Moulin rouge
       Un petit moulin rouge_

Mais qu'en est-il si on utilise "au":

_Au petit moulin rouge _
ou 
       A_u Petit Moulin rouge_ ?

La question me turlupine : écrit-on _Au coeur des ténébres_ ou _Au Coeur des ténèbres_ ?

Instinctivement, j'irais pour la minuscule :  A_u petit moulin_ et_ Au coeur des ténèbres_.

Quelqu'un connaît-il la règle ?

U.M.


----------



## quinoa

Voici les règles les plus souvent admises :

Titre avec nom unique précédé de l'article défini.
Article avec minuscule, nom avec majuscule
_Avez-vous lu_ la Débâcle_ de Zola?_

Titre avec 2 ou plusieurs noms coordonnés ou juxtaposés ou par un nom suivi d'un adjectif ou complément.
le premier nom seul prend la majuscule
_Voici un nouveau livre : Vie, mort et résurrection des provinces françaises.
Je vais vous prêter_ les Âmes mortes_, de Gogol._

Titre constitué de 2 noms coordonnés par *ou*.
Les 2 noms prennent la majuscule : _le Défi ou l'Audace récompensée_

Titre constitué par un nom précédé d'un adjectif.
Le nom et l'adjectif prennent une majuscule : _les Grandes Familles.
Son dernier livre s'intitule_ Haute Mer_._

Le premier mot du titre n'est ni un article défini, ni un nom, ni un adjectif qualificatif.
Le premier mot s'écrit avec une majuscule, les autres avec une minuscule :
_Une ténébreuse affaire   /   Quelqu'un se souvient     /    On en parle    /  Du despotisme    /     Comment devenir riche sans travailler_

Titre constitué par une phrase ou un fragment de phrase.
Seul le premier mot, quel qu'il soit, prend une majuscule :
_A la recherche du temps perdu     /    Les dieux sont tombés sur la tête_

Les livres sacrés.
On écrit :_  la Bible, l'Evangile, les Evangiles, le Coran  (mais une bible, un coran du XVI ème siècle, _car il s'agit de l'exemplaire et non de l'oeuvre)


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord, sauf pour deux choses :

L'article défini prend également la majuscule lorsqu'il fait partie du titre (_La Débâcle, Les Misérables, Le Petit Chaperon rouge_, mais : l'_Iliade_ et l'_Odyssée_).
Traditionnellement, chaque élément d'un titre coordonné par _ou_ ou par _et_ prend la majuscule, particulièrement lorsqu'il y a une symétrie ou une opposition (_Le Rouge et le Noir_, _La Belle et la Bête_).


----------



## Donaldos

Il existe de légères variations en fonction des sources dont proviennent les recommandations.

D'où sont tirées celles du message #6?


----------



## quinoa

_Pièges et Difficultés de la langue française, _par_ Jean Girodet,_ sous la direction de _Jean Pruvost,_ professeur de linguistique à l'Université de Cergy-Pontoise
Editions Bordas


----------



## Maître Capello

Les règles que j'ai indiquées plus haut sont celles du _Lexique des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale_ ainsi que du _Guide du typographe._

Quoi qu'il en soit, tous les codes et lexiques semblent unanimes sur la question d'UrsaeMinoris : comme l'a expliqué quinoa, seul le premier terme prend la majuscule quand le premier mot n'est pas l'article défini, donc _Au cœur des ténèbres._


----------



## W. Chopin

Bonsoir. Voici ce qu'en dit mon Larousse,_ Le Nouveau dictionnaire de français_:


> Les titres commençant par les articles_ un, une, au, aux, du, des_ ou par les adjectifs possessifs _mon, ma, mes_ prennent une majuscule à l'article (ou à l'adjectif possessif) seulement:
> 
> Un certain sourire; Un chien andalou; Aux champs!; Du sang, de la volupté et de la mort; Des souris et des hommes; Mon oncle; Ma saison préférée; Mes universités.


----------



## PoorLeno

Bonjour,

On m'a enseigné que, même si les éditeurs peuvent prendre quelques libertés, les titres d’œuvres prennent des majuscules 1) au premier mot 2) au sujet 3) aux adjectifs s'ils sont devant le sujet. Du genre _Le Petit Prince_ mais _Le Banquier anarchiste_. Arrêtez-moi si je me trompe.

Je me pose la question pour les adjectifs numéraux, placés eux aussi devant le sujet. _Vingt mille lieues sous les mers_, _Cent ans de solitude_, _Dix petits nègres_... Pour moi, on devrait écrire _Vingt Mille Lieues sous les mers, Cent Ans de solitude_ et _Dix Petits Nègres_, mais je ne trouve quasiment aucune occurrence de ses écritures (même "petits" n'est pas capitalisé) sur des sites pourtant sérieux et souvent rigoureux. Y a-t-il une subtilité dont je n'aurais pas connaissance ? 

Merci !


----------



## jekoh

PoorLeno said:


> les titres d’œuvres prennent des majuscules 1) au premier mot 2) au sujet 3) aux adjectifs s'ils sont devant le sujet. Du genre _Le Petit Prince_ mais _Le Banquier anarchiste_.


Les points 2 et 3 ne s'appliquent que si le titre commence par un article défini.


----------



## Maître Capello

Exactement. Il est donc recommandé d'écrire :

_Le Petit Prince
Le Banquier anarchiste
Le Bon Usage
La Chartreuse de Parme
Les Fleurs du mal_

Mais :

_Vingt mille lieues sous les mers
Cent ans de solitude
Dix petits nègres
Un amour de Swann_


----------



## PoorLeno

Tout s'explique ! Rien à voir avec l'adjectif numéral en fait. Merci !

Du coup, on écrira _Les *Q*uatre *C*ents *C*oups_, j'imagine ?

Edit : 

Je me permets d'abuser un peu, j'ai relu le sujet du coup (merci d'avoir déplacé mon post) et j'ai tiqué sur un point :

Chaque élément d'un titre coordonné par _ou_ ou par _et_ prend la majuscule, particulièrement lorsqu'il y a une symétrie ou une opposition (_Le Rouge et le Noir_, _La Belle et la Bête_).

Quid de _La Ville et les chiens (Chiens) _? Instinctivement je n'avais pas mis de majuscule parce qu'il n'y a visiblement ni symétrie ni opposition, mais votre règle semble indiquer que c'est automatique.


----------



## Maître Capello

On écrit bien _Les Quatre Cents Coups_, de même que _Les Trois Mousquetaires_.

Quant à _La Ville et les chiens_, il n'y a en effet pas vraiment d'opposition ni de symétrie entre _ville_ et _chiens_, donc pas de bonne raison d'écrire _chiens_ avec une majuscule.


----------



## PoorLeno

Dans ce cas nous sommes d'accord, comme souvent 

Merci encore !


----------



## PoorLeno

Pardon d'en remettre une couche mais je me pose chaque fois des questions supplémentaires au fil de mes corrections, et là je ne trouve pas la réponse.

Quid de _René ou la vie de Chateaubriand _(André Maurois) ?

La logique voudrait qu'on mette une majuscule à "vie", pour moi il y a symétrie (type _Candide ou l'Optimisme_) mais je ne trouve pas de résultat allant dans ce sens. Seule la BNF opte pour _René ou *L*a vie de Chateaubriand _(BnF Catalogue général) qui me semble assez hasardeux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ces deux cas, je ne mettrais personnellement pas de majuscule au substantif qui suit la conjonction de coordination, car je n'y vois nulle opposition ou symétrie :

_René ou la vie de Chateaubriand
Candide ou l'optimisme_


----------



## PoorLeno

Merci de votre réponse !

Mais sans appeler ça une symétrie je trouve quand même qu'il y a une distinction entre deux titres par ce "ou" qui les souligne. 

J'ai trouvé ça pour apporter de l'eau à mon moulin :



> Cas des “titres doubles” : quand le titre comprend un autre titre ou une variante du titre
> 
> On applique les règles ci-dessus à chacun des deux titres, comme s’il s’agissait de deux titres successifs, sauf que l’article introduisant éventuellement le second reste en minuscule).
> 
> Dom Juan ou le Festin de pierre
> Knock ou le Triomphe de la médecine
> Émile ou De l'éducation
> Le Mariage de Figaro ou la Folle Journée
> Battling le ténébreux ou la Mue périlleuse



http://sites.univ-lyon2.fr/lettres/zdoc-varia/MajusculesInBiblio.pdf

Cela étant dit, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de règle tranchée à ce sujet.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les différents manuels typographiques sont en effet loin d'être unanimes à ce sujet ; il y a de nombreuses variantes. La plus fréquente en France – comme recommandé par le _Lexique des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale_ – est la majuscule aux substantifs coordonnés (ainsi qu'aux éventuels adjectifs et adverbes qui les précèdent).

_*L*a *V*ille et les *C*hiens
*R*ené ou la *V*ie de Chateaubriand
*C*andide ou l'*O*ptimisme 
*D*om Juan ou le *F*estin de pierre 
*K*nock ou le *T*riomphe de la médecine 
*É*mile ou *D*e l'éducation 
*L*e *M*ariage de Figaro ou la *F*olle *J*ournée 
*B*attling le ténébreux ou la *M*ue périlleuse_

En revanche, au Québec, vraisemblablement par souci de simplicité, on recommande maintenant de ne mettre une majuscule qu'au tout premier terme outre les éventuels noms propres.

Termium Plus :


> On met la _majuscule_ uniquement au premier mot du titre, quelle que soit la nature du mot et quel que soit le genre de document (roman, manuel, article, rapport, etc.), ainsi qu’aux noms propres contenus dans le titre.
> 
> _Smilla ou l’amour de la neige_
> […]
> _Le bon usage_
> _Le rouge et le noir_
> _Le meunier, son fils et l’âne_



BDL :


> - *S*_outien-gorge rose et veston noir_, roman de Rafaële Germain
> - *U*_ne saison dans la vie d’Emmanuel_, roman de Marie-Claire Blais
> - *L*_e tombeau des rois_, recueil d’Anne Hébert
> - *L*_es belles-sœurs_, pièce de Michel Tremblay



La BDL opte toutefois pour une variante dans le cas d'éléments coordonnés par _ou_ (mais pas _et_) lorsque le second fait office de sous-titre, la règle proposée étant alors exactement le contraire de celle du _Lexique_ :


> Si un titre est composé de deux éléments unis par _ou_ dont le second fait fonction de sous-titre, la première lettre de chacun des éléments est une majuscule. […]
> *Exemples :*
> - *J*_ulie ou *L*a nouvelle Héloïse_, roman de Jean-Jacques Rousseau
> - *K*_nock ou *L*e triomphe de la médecine_, pièce de Jules Romain
> - *L*_a folle journée ou *L*e mariage de Figaro_, comédie de Beaumarchais
> - *O*_merta ou *L*a loi du silence_, série télévisée de Luc Dionne
> - *E*_sprit rustique ou *C*omment créer un décor champêtre_




Quoi qu'il en soit, la règle d'or en la matière est avant tout de rester cohérent dans un même ouvrage. Il faudra donc éviter de faire des mélanges douteux.


----------



## PoorLeno

Merci Maître pour ces recherches poussées que je vais conserver bien précieusement ! 

Bonne fin d'année


----------



## Maître Capello

Je voudrais encore ajouter ici l'avis du _Guide du typographe_, ouvrage de référence en Suisse romande, qui lui préconise une majuscule à chaque substantif, mais met un peu d'eau dans son vin en acceptant les recommandations québécoises :


> [Prennent une majuscule] les noms communs figurant dans les titres des œuvres littéraires, musicales, théâtrales, cinématographiques et artistiques :
> _Le Génie du Christianisme, Le Songe d'une Nuit d'Eté, Le Rouge et le Noir, Les Lumières de la Ville, Les Travailleurs de la Mer…_
> […]
> _Remarque._ Par esprit de simplification et pour éviter l'emploi d'un trop grand nombre de majuscules, la forme suivante est admise, notamment dans la presse quotidienne ou pour un effet graphique :
> _Le misanthrope, Le trouvère, Les illusions perdues, A l'ombre des jeunes filles en fleur, Les trois mousquetaires, La vache et le prisonnier_



Ainsi que celui de Grevisse et Goosse, tous deux belges, dans _Le Bon Usage_ :


> Pour éviter l'arbitraire (pourquoi l'article défini est-il traité autrement que l'article indéfini ?) et les discordances, l'usage le plus simple et le plus clair est de mettre la majuscule au premier mot seulement, quel qu'il soit


----------



## midiweb

Salut,

Les noms d'oeuvres de peinture, de sculpture doivent-ils s'écrire en majuscule s'ils ne font pas référence à des noms propres ?

Par ex. Cézanne. Nature morte aux Pommes 
 ou
Nature morte aux pommes

Rubens : La R(r)ésurrection de Lazare

etc...

Cordialement


----------



## Maître Capello

Il s'agit de la même règle que pour les œuvres littéraires : outre les noms propres, on met traditionnellement une majuscule uniquement au premier terme, sauf après un article défini.

_*N*ature *m*orte aux *p*ommes
*L*a *R*ésurrection de Lazare_

P.S.: Mais comme déjà dit plus haut, les manuels de typographie ne sont pas unanimes. Il n'est donc pas faux d'écrire _*L*a *r*ésurrection de Lazare_.


----------



## SergueiL

Comme pour les oeuvres littéraires et comme discuté plus haut dans ce fil, les codes contemporains de typographie ne proposent pas tous la même simplification des règles concernant l'usage des capitales dans les titres d'ouvrages et d'œuvres d'art.
Chacun fera donc selon son style et son goût (avec plus ou moins de majuscules) mais s'efforcera bien sûr de rester cohérent à l'intérieur d'un même texte ou ouvrage (comme écrit en fin de #21).


----------



## flicg

Une maison d'édition locale prépare un recueil de poèmes en anglais. Le "style maison" consiste à mettre en majuscules les mots principaux des titres.  Le titre d'un de ces poèmes est en français. L'éditeur demande quelle est la convention française?   Selon les commentaires précédents, il me semble que le format correct pour ce titre doit être:

*Est-ce que vous jouez au golf ?*​
[…]

Êtes-vous d'accord?


----------



## Terio

Oui. On ne met qu'une majuscule en français dans ce cas.

[…]


----------

